

Protein folding as a game to help science - Todd
http://fold.it/portal/

======
mhb
It looks like I have to download it to try it. Is there an alternative or at
least some screenshots?

~~~
Nogwater
Here's a video. It looks a little old, but should give you some idea.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGYJyur4FUA>

